# And the Winner(s!!) is....... Borsa Bella Results!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Because there were so many entries and you guys have been so great she added two bonus gifts!






For those of you who would rather read....



Spoiler



The winner of the Travel bags is Stargazer0725

The winner of the Large Gadget Bag is MineKinder

The winner of the Top Zip is B-Kay



I will contact each winner with a PM to get their mailing info... or you can pm me (I will wait till later tonight so they might have a chance to watch and be surprised). She has added five new fabrics and plans to add some more this week. Also the top zip bags! Thanks everyone, I love that this board has been so great in supporting a small company like this.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners! What a great video...great way to do the drawing.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!  

And Melissa, love the video, love Jonah and Tyler, too!  (And the fabric collection....says the quilter)

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners!  Thanks to Octochick and BorsaBella for all the excitement.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations to each of you.  I agree, what a great contest.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!!!!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Melissa and Octochick, thanks so much for everything!  Great bags, great contest, everything!  Since I didn't win I will be ordering the travel bag will wait for the additional new fabrics.

Jonah and Tyler are so cute!  Tyler reminds me of my son!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats to the winners. The boys were too cute. What a darling video.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners. I loved the video  Jonah and Tyler are so cute. It was interesting to see all the fabic Melissa has.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations B-Kay MindKinder and Stargazer0725


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners.
That was such a cool way to announcing the winners.
I love my travel bag and know the winner will each love the item they won.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yay to the happy winners!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations to everybody!


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!!

I love my Borsa Bella bag.  I want to get the travel bag in the near future.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats to the winners! 
I am droooling over her fabric! Wow! 
I can't wait to get my Travel bag now.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

A big Yahoo to the winners!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats all!! 

I should have the bags I ordered tomorrow, hopefully!!!  I can't wait!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners!  How exciting!!  Melissa is such a nice lady -- it's great that she added 2 more prizes!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

*Congrats to Stargazer075, Minekinder, and B-Kay!!  * Enjoy your wonderful BB bags and please let us know which one you chose.

Loved the video! Jonah and Tyler are a - dorable. The drum roll was too cute!  A big thank you to Melissa and octochick!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, what a surprise!!  Thank you so much, I love the Travel Bag I already have and now can't wait to see the Top Zip Bag that I have won.  Thank you so much Melissa and Octochick.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Great contest...Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Because there were so many entries and you guys have been so great she added two bonus gift
> 
> I will contact each winner with a PM to get their mailing info... or you can pm me (I will wait till later tonight so they might have a chance to watch and be surprised). She has added five new fabrics and plans to add some more this week. Also the top zip bags! Thanks everyone, I love that this board has been so great in supporting a small company like this.


Congratulations you lucky people -

_walking away kicking dirt muttering - Darn I never win - never ......_


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kongrats to the three winners!!  You will hear a loud collective sigh from all of us who did not win..... and I have to admit to a little pouting on my part because these bags are wonderful!!  How fun to have the announcement on a YouTube video with Melissa's boys!!!


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!  Oh my, I could not take my eyes of that little boy, making all the funny faces!  Hilarious!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

What fun!  Thanks Melissa and Octochick for adding some excitement in what has been a very long month!
perfect, just perfect!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats everyone!!  
I ordered my Original kindle bag friday, I couldn't wait, haha. 
I am so excited to get it, and I'm sure ya'll will love yours!! 
kjn


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats, and thats pretty cool that she posted a video.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## Sunflower42479 (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats to the winners - I'm not jealous or anything!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations to the three lucky winners!  Enjoy your bags   ........and now I'm eyeing that top zip bag!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!  You lucky devils   

It was great to see Melissa, her boys, and the work studio in the video.  Adorable!


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners!!!!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners!  

I don't think I have ever been involved in a contest where extra prizes were added due to a larger than expected volume of entries.  Melissa definitely is tops in the customer service arena!

Octochick, thank you soooo much for coordinating this!  I know that took extra time on your part, especially posting the results quickly for us.

Since I didn't win, my reason for resisting the purchase of a travel bag is no longer valid.  The good news... there are now more fabric choices.

Hopping over to the BorsaBella site.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!    Seriously it was such a great contest and thanks to Melissa for adding extra prizes.  Melissa is TOPS in creativity, quality and customer service.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations Stargazer075, Minekinder, and B-Kay!!! Thanks Octochick and Melissa!!!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners. I totally enjoyed the video. The boys are absolutely adorable.     
Melissa is one very classy lady!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

The video drawing was really cute! What a nice way to share the winners with the board.  Congratulations to the winners!

Kdawna


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

So when's the next contest??


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!

Thanks to Melissa and Octochick.  

Cute boys!  Having 2 boys who once were those ages, I really respect Melissa for sewing all these bags so quickly.  I don't know how she has the time!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!

The video was a great way to show the winners


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!!  Loved the video, your boys are very cute.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like she's now found another place to advertise, too.. Youtube!  Congrats to the happy winners!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!! (trying not to be jealous


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

So jealous!

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations to everyone!  What a nice way to have the drawing: on YouTube!  I was so excited when each name was read.  That was too cute.  Thanks for making that so much fun.

I feel like I won, too.  Because of this thread, I have ordered and received my kindle travel bag from Borsa Bella, and I LOVE IT!!  Looking forward to more fabrics!!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That video was so fun to watch!! Congrates winners!!!!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG *OMG * *OMG*!!!

I can't tell you what an unspeakably horrible weekend I had...I was so upset that I wasn't on the computer long enough to check on the winners (or frankly in the frame of mind). I logged on this morning to read a little bit about my favorite gadget.

Thank you so much Melissa...your bags look so beautiful. The blue is my absolute fave. And I must say, you make even lovelier children!! ;-)

And thanks so much to Octochick for putting together the contest, as well as to all the congratulations from all of the extremely friendly and helpful people on this board. I can't remember the last time I've come across a forum where the members treat each other so wonderfully.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Because there were so many entries and you guys have been so great she added two bonus gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh WOW, I think this is the first time, I have ever won anything!
Thank you so much, Octochick and Melissa!
You made my day! I can't wait, to have my beautiful gadget bag!


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

How awesome are Melissa and her two kids! Makes me want to buy another Borsa Bella bag, just because she is so sweet and such a cool mom.


----------



## histrue (Feb 13, 2009)

Such a generous contest!! Congrats to the winners...use your new bags in all good health!

I _love_ my Borsa Bella bag!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations!

I have decided to order a travel bag after reading all of the wonderful reviews here; I found out that she will do bags with your own fabric, so I'm off to find the perfect fabric for my new bag tonight!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm soooo excited I am getting a darling black and white , gadget bag from Borsa Bella!
That I won, it does not get any better than that 
Thank you!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

All three winners have checked in. Wonderful and congratulations again to all of you!

L


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I got my bag while I was out of town last week. It looks gorgeous with my 3acp skin, and am VERY impressed with the quality. Thanks again to Melissa and Octochick!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> I got my bag while I was out of town last week. It looks gorgeous with my 3acp skin, and am VERY impressed with the quality. Thanks again to Melissa and Octochick!!!


Beautiful, love that design. Congrats


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Very Pretty!  
Thanks for posting the great pic.


----------

